

Ask HN: Can we detect the NSA's pause collecting data? - adamrights

With the Patriot Act expirations last night -- and the at least legal mandate the NSA pause some of its collection programs until the new PA gets passed -- do you think there are ways we could detect this?
======
snowpanda
This is such a great question. Personally, I fear the worst; which is that
they are still continuing to bulk collect, yet are simply saying that they are
not.

I'm not an expert on telecommunications. However, my guess is that in order to
detect it, we would need someone who has direct access to the access
network[1] (and possibly more?).

Plus the knowledge on how to detect surveillance (sudden drop in data
transfer?). It would also require someone who's brave enough to take the risk
to spill the beans.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_network)

------
rumcajz
What about looking at electricity consumption by the NSA facilities. If
they've turned the whole thing down there should be a sharp dropdown.

~~~
adamrights
That's a smart angle it could fall under FOIAble data, anyone have credit at
[https://www.muckrock.com/](https://www.muckrock.com/)?

------
charrisku
One thing we learned from the Snowden revelations is that the NSA routinely
uses convoluted legal justifications to do it's dirt. I'd be very skeptical
that any slowdown/stoppage has actually occurred because it's likely they are
simply continuing to operate under some other statute their lawyers have
twisted around.

------
rndmind
I don't think there would be a plausible way to detect this. IIRC the bulk
data collection was implemented by splicing into network wires at key
locations and routing the traffic two ways, into the bulk data collection
rooms, and out its intended direction.

------
adamrights
Well it doesn't take much to think: keep the servers running, assume the House
version will eventually pass and it can be used to back justify during this
little gap period.

------
gesman
My guess is that there is no big red "Stop collecting data" button at NSA
headquarters :)

------
austinhutch
Aren't the collection programs that are related to the pause concerned with
phone records?

------
severine
Isn't it sad that the question seems funny? I'd love to read some
technical/factual answers...

